# Present Participle in Greek



## Eltheza

Hello Everybody!
I'm trying to translate a bit of T. S. Eliot into Greek (don't ask why!). To be precise, it's Part II of Burnt Norton from The Four Quartets. I'm having a problem with 'appeasing' here:

"The trilling wire in the blood
Sings below inveterate scars
*Appeasing* long forgotten wars."

I don't think I can use a Greek present participle here e.g. ηρεμώντας, or can I? 

All suggestions/advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## sotos

Why not? It sounds OK.


----------



## Perseas

Hello Eltheza!
An alternative in formal langauage: "κατευνάζοντας".
("κατευναστική πολιτική"-"appeasement policy").


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you very much, both!

Hello Perseas! I've been absent for a while but always present in spirit!

I've got this idea that the present participle in Greek can't take a direct object. So am I wrong? 

Could you possibly give me a link to the grammar of participles in Modern Greek? I've got Greek grammar books but they don't answer my question.


----------



## Perseas

Eltheza said:


> Could you possibly give me a link to the grammar of participles in Modern Greek? I've got Greek grammar books but they don't answer my question.


For now, I could find this online source, which is in Greek.
Η μετοχή του ρήματος στα Νέα Ελληνικά

I think you are interested mostly in this part:
_Η μετοχή εφόσον είναι ταυτόχρονα και ρήμα και επίθετο λειτουργεί στο λόγο και ως ρήμα και ως επίθετο. Συνεπώς, αφού έχει διάθεση και χρόνους, μπορεί να πάρει υποκείμενο ή αντικείμενο._
<< I'll try a translation into English:
_The participle__, since it is both a verb and an adjective, functions in the sentence both as a verb and an adjective. Therefore, since it has the dispositions and tenses, it can get a subject or an object._>>

Παραδείγματα
_Ο Γιώργος μπήκε στην αίθουσα *πηδώντας*. (Ποιος πηδώντας; ο Γιώργος = υποκείμενο)
Ο Γιώργος μπήκε στην αίθουσα *τρώγοντας* κουλούρι. (Τι τρώγοντας; κουλούρι = αντικείμενο)_


----------



## eno2

I read a lot of μετοχή  in Seferis.  who if my memory is not wrong,   translated some T.S. Eliot.
Among Seferis' few translations from English into Greek figure Eliot's "The Waste Land", "The Hollow Men" "Marina"and "Murder in the Cathedral"

I've been told not to use it much, the μετοχή. (Would it be 'too poetic' perhaps?)


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> I read a lot of μετοχή  in Seferis


In this poem of Seferis there are many participles indeed:
_Τριμμένες από τους δίσκους των φωνογράφων δεμένες άθελα μ ’ ανύπαρχτα προσκυνήματα
μουρμουρίζοντας σπασμένες σκέψεις από ξένες γλώσσες [...]
Μετακινώντας τσακισμένες πέτρες,
ανασαίνοντας τη δροσιά του πεύκου πιο δύσκολα κάθε μέρα
κολυμπώντας στα νερά τούτης της θάλασσας_ ...
(Μυθιστόρημα)



eno2 said:


> I've been told not to use it much, the μετοχή. (Would it be 'too poetic' perhaps?)


A thought: A participle denotes several things as purpose, cause, time, condition, hypothesis, modality etc., and a not attentive usage might lead to confusion or be simply wrong.


----------



## Eltheza

@Perseas - the link is enormously helpful ! Thank you very much indeed.

Yes, participles wrongly used _can_ cause confusion or be unintentionally funny. There are some amusing examples here:

Dangling Participle: Explanation and Examples
Dangling Participles

@eno2 - Yes, I used to have Seferis's translation of The Waste Land. He and Eliot corresponded a lot. I rather hoped that Seferis had translated The Four Quartets too but I don't think he did. I've searched for a Greek version but haven't found one... yet!


----------



## eno2

> I rather hoped that Seferis had translated The Four Quartets too but I don't think he did.


 He didn't. I checked the list of his translations of Eliot in Denis Kohler, L' Aviron d'Ulysse. p 826


----------



## Παντελής

Eltheza said:


> Hello Everybody!
> I'm trying to translate a bit of T. S. Eliot into Greek (don't ask why!). To be precise, it's Part II of Burnt Norton from The Four Quartets. I'm having a problem with 'appeasing' here:
> 
> "The trilling wire in the blood
> Sings below inveterate scars
> *Appeasing* long forgotten wars."
> 
> I don't think I can use a Greek present participle here e.g. ηρεμώντας, or can I?
> 
> All suggestions/advice would be very much appreciated!


IN GREEK 
"Το σύρμα τρίκλισης στο αίμα
Τραγουδά κάτω από τα ασυνήθιστα σημάδια
Αναζωογονώντας πολλούς ξεχασμένους πολέμους.


----------



## Eltheza

Καλημέρα Παντελή!

Thank you for this but
1. I can't find τρίκλιση in my dictionary (?)
2. 'Inveterate' does not mean unusual/ασυνήθιστα. 
3. 'Appeasing' does not mean revitalising/αναζωογονώντας.

This is my (unfinished) attempt:

Το τρεμάμενο σύρμα μεσ’το αίμα
Τραγουδά κατ’από ριζωμένες ουλές
Κατευνάζοντας ξεχασμένους πολέμους.

(Thanks to Perseas for the verb κατευνάζω )


----------



## Acestor

Great job, Eltheza. Please note:

Το τρεμάμενο σύρμα μες στο αίμα
Τραγουδά κάτ’ από ριζωμένες ουλές
Κατευνάζοντας ξεχασμένους πολέμους.

I have collected four different translations currently available on the web — some parts I like, others not so much. I would have loved _πραΰνοντας_ in place of _πραΰοντας_, which looks like a spelling error to me.

Το παλλόμενο σύρμα στο αίμα
τραγουδάει κάτω από παλιές ουλές
κατευνάζοντας πολέμους από καιρό ξεχασμένους.
(Μετάφραση: Χάρης Βλαβιανός)

Το σύρμα ταλαντεύεται στο αίμα
τραγουδά κάτω από αμετανόητες ουλές
καταπραΰνοντας πολέμους ξεχασμένους από καιρό.
(Μετάφραση: Τάκης Κουφόπουλος)

Τρεμίζοντας το σύρμα μες στο αίμα 
Σφύριζε από ανεπούλωτες ουλές 
Πραΰοντας πολέμους ξεχασμένους.
(Μετάφραση: Αριστοτέλης Νικολαΐδης)

Το σύρμα με την τρίλια του μες στο αίμα
Ψάλλει κάτω από ανεξάλειπτες ουλές
Πολέμους μερεύει αποξεχασμένους.
(Μετάφραση: Α. Δεκαβάλλες)


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you very much indeed for these resources, Acestor ! I shall study them closely. I looked for translations myself but didn't come up with anything.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!


----------

